# New bottle finds, what can you tell me



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 11, 2020)

Picked up some bottles at an auction.  Can y’all tell me anything about them?  I’m about to retire from the Air Force and picking up the hobby again.  I’m curious to know the values as well.  See if I paid too much.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2020)

Not sure of values but they are nice finds. The Schlitz & Pabst are common maybe worth $5.00 each. The Pepsi has got to be a old one with all that Whittle in the neck. If the Derry Bottle is from USA & not Foreign could be a good one. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 11, 2020)

The Pepsi looks like it's a good one, not sure how good though.  I don't think the others have much value unfortunately.  I assume the Derry bottle is from Northern Ireland, so even if it's collectible over there it won't have much interest on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 12, 2020)

How early do you think the Pepsi bottle is?  And is it rare at all?


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 12, 2020)

The Pepsi would date from around 1905 to the teens


----------



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 15, 2020)

Anybody know the value of the Pepsi bottle?


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 15, 2020)

Jeffsteph803 said:


> Anybody know the value of the Pepsi bottle?


Is there anything else as far as numbers or letters around the base or on the bottom of the bottle ?


----------



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 16, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> Is there anything else as far as numbers or letters around the base or on the bottom of the bottle ?



I believe the bottom of the bottle says 1681 or 1631 and is from Fayetteville, NC.


----------



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 16, 2020)

Here’s some additional pictures.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 16, 2020)

Jeffsteph803 said:


> Anybody know the value of the Pepsi bottle?


You ask this question very casually.  I am assuming you mean a monetary value, which is usually the case for folks who ask this question and not its historical value.  A bottle can have both and will always have a level of historical value, which is not attached to a monetary value.  I think you have gotten no answers so far in this forum thread because value is subjective matter.  

If you need the money and are wanting to sell it throw it on feebay.  Start it at a buck and see where it goes, it will sell.

If you are keeping it then monetary value is irrelevant and the historical value may be of greater interest.

There used to be a lot of collectors of embossed Pepsi bottles, there still seems to be several, I USED TO BE one, but since I no longer collect them, I am a bit unsure what the *demand* is, *demand* I believe is the better question. In my experience currently demand for North Carolina bottles seems to be pretty decent as there are many NC bottle collectors, but value is always subjective because of the willingness of individuals to spend money on a bottle. A few question we may never now is HOW DEEP are their pocketbooks? and how willing are they to part with their hard earned cash?

For instance using your Pepsi bottle as the example. Imagine there are three collectors *A, B, *and* C* who want the bottle and the rest of the alphabet (*D-Z*) may or may not want it for all kinds of reasons. Let's say collector *A* has one of these bottles, but yours is nicer than their example, but since they have one already are only willing to spend $15. Collector *B* collects Pepsi bottles and really would like to have it and is willing to spend up to $150 on it... but they're not going to tell you that. Collector *C* wants it and money is no object... but again they're not going to reveal this to you. The rest of the collectors (*D-Z*) are comprised of people who have absolutely no interest in the bottle, or maybe know what they could sell it for & want to acquire it only to make a buck for themselves, or maybe a collector who only trades and has no willingness to spend cash to acquire bottles; the variables are unending. The rub is finding the collector who is willing to buy. Sometimes this is easy and at other times not so easy if not impossible.  

My thoughts on your Pepsi bottle are that it is a good one.  I believe that there are collectors out there who want it.  If I had found this bottle I would keep it.  I would estimate a value $30-100, which is just my opinion using my experience.  It could be more it could be less... who knows.  It is totally subjective.  You need experience and that only comes with time spent collecting and making friends.

My advice to all collectors: * Collect what you like, Like what you collect.*  The longer you collect the more experience you will gain.  Collect friends along the way, treasure those friendships and remember that *bottles are just stuff* and in all actuality are basically a utilitarian vessel made for containing stuff and outside of that bottles have no inherent value to the vast majority of people living in this world.  Only bottle collectors create a value/demand for bottles.  *The true treasure of collecting* is the people who collect. If a person can't see the social aspect of collecting they can easily become something ugly and need to do themselves and others a favor by walking away... and do something else.
Some of the most selfish, unpleasant and bitter people/collectors I know have no interest in other people/collectors.  
*Some of the best people I know... they collect bottles.*


----------



## Jeffsteph803 (Dec 16, 2020)

I intend on keeping the bottle.  I have a small collection.  Below are two bottles that I’ve had for a while.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 16, 2020)

Well said Uncle Bruce.


----------



## greendirt330 (Dec 16, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> Well said Uncle Bruce.


I second that


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 16, 2020)

I also concur.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Dec 17, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> You ask this question very casually.  I am assuming you mean a monetary value, which is usually the case for folks who ask this question and not its historical value.  A bottle can have both and will always have a level of historical value, which is not attached to a monetary value.  I think you have gotten no answers so far in this forum thread because value is subjective matter.
> 
> If you need the money and are wanting to sell it throw it on feebay.  Start it at a buck and see where it goes, it will sell.
> 
> ...


Very well said uncle bruce... 100%


----------



## Mjbottle (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffsteph803 said:


> Picked up some bottles at an auction.  Can y’all tell me anything about them?  I’m about to retire from the Air Force and picking up the hobby again.  I’m curious to know the values as well.  See if I paid too much.


Someone will buy that pepsi for sure.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 27, 2020)

Lots of Pepsi collectors out there. Many are former Coke collectors who got bored with Coke.


----------

